
Why We’re Never Satisfied – It’s All in the Wiring - nandorsky
https://medium.com/@NateAndorsky/why-were-never-satisfied-it-s-all-in-the-wiring-875db06ba335
======
pgnas
Sounds more like classical conditioning, no? I have to go with conditioning, I
don't believe it is hard wired like instinct. We are bombarded from early on
with a deluge of programming. We are conditioned to believe that bigger is
better, more fancy, etc.. this is a formula In today's advertisers know just
exactly how to trigger the need or desire for something new.

I agree that motivation can be maintained through anticipation of reward, but
that is just conditioning not instinct.

